# Free Kindle books JAN-18-2013



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Knitting:
Learn to Knit: http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Knit-Newbies-ebook/dp/B00B1QG4WK/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358560587&sr=1-3

Crochet:
Fingerless gloves: http://www.amazon.com/Designs-Crochet-Fingerless-Collection-ebook/dp/B00B13DEEO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358561123&sr=1-1

Angel Wing Dress: http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Angel-Wing-Dress-ebook/dp/B009QTPOFM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358561123&sr=1-2


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank You. So nice of you to pass this on!


----------



## Helabore (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Appreciate you sharing the info!


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you what a great surprise.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the Information whith us. I usualy miss the free books. But this info was right in time. I uploaded it on my iPad. Thanks a lot.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Not available to us in UK :-(


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

No, I checked on the Amazon. Uk website and it said something about 'borrowing' it but I think we might have to sign up to 'Prime' by the looks of things?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh man... now I'll have to buy a kindle. sigh. ;-)


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> Knitting:
> Learn to Knit: http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Knit-Newbies-ebook/dp/B00B1QG4WK/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358560587&sr=1-3
> 
> Crochet:
> ...


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

No you don't. (Unless you really want one.) Just download the Kindle for PC (it's right under where you would pay for item). Then you can download to your computer.


wjeanc said:


> Oh man... now I'll have to buy a kindle. sigh. ;-)


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I got to this on the 19th so it's back up to original price. I have discovered you have to check Amazon every day for their free books. One more project (sigh). . . .


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

MaryW22 said:


> No you don't. (Unless you really want one.) Just download the Kindle for PC (it's right under where you would pay for item). Then you can download to your computer.
> 
> 
> wjeanc said:
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. How did you find these? I have a kindle and I get emails former evaders which has free books,but I never see any knitting .


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Darn.......here on the 19th!! missed it, but thanks for sharing......


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Got it. Thanks so much


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

mkilcoyne said:


> Knitting:
> Learn to Knit: http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Knit-Newbies-ebook/dp/B00B1QG4WK/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358560587&sr=1-3
> 
> Crochet:
> ...


Too bad I didn't get this until the 19th


----------



## celias22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the links. I am trying to get back into knitting and needed a refresher book. THANKS!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

wjeanc-No, don't run out and buy a Kindle just yet (unless you want one, of course!!). Just go to Amazon.com and download the free Kindle app to your computer (or other device). You can then download books, including all the freebies, and they'll download right to your app. Before I bought my Kindle ereader, I had the free Kindle app on my Macbook and on my Apple iTouch. I used my iTouch as my ereader for my Kindle, Kobo, and Apple iBooks. I now have a Nook, a Kindle, and a Kobo Mini, and still use the iTouch for my iBooks. The Kindle App on my computer was really nice as I could read from that as well. Denise


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

denisejh said:


> wjeanc-No, don't run out and buy a Kindle just yet (unless you want one, of course!!). Just go to Amazon.com and download the free Kindle app to your computer (or other device). You can then download books, including all the freebies, and they'll download right to your app. Before I bought my Kindle ereader, I had the free Kindle app on my Macbook and on my Apple iTouch. I used my iTouch as my ereader for my Kindle, Kobo, and Apple iBooks. I now have a Nook, a Kindle, and a Kobo Mini, and still use the iTouch for my iBooks. The Kindle App on my computer was really nice as I could read from that as well. Denise


Thanks - I down loaded the Kindle for PC and was able to get the knitting book free. I've been knitting off and on for 45+ years and really got back into it in the last couple of years. So the basic info in it is a great refresher course.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Be careful with this. Some of these books are free to prime kindle members ONLY and only as a loner out of their library. Buyer beware!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

pmarch-I agree. Whenever getting a free book from Amazon, always look at the orange Buy button and at the Kindle price to see if it's a $0.00 cost. The free books can be free from one day to 3-4 days. Always have to check before buying to be sure. Denise


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you, just had it sent to my Kindle.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Can you please tell us how can we be notified when a crochet/knitting books are free on Amazon?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> MaryW22 said:
> 
> 
> > No you don't. (Unless you really want one.) Just download the Kindle for PC (it's right under where you would pay for item). Then you can download to your computer.
> ...


Thank you...will do it right now! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Darn.......here on the 19th!! missed it, but thanks for sharing......


Nana5 try it...I think it will still work for you!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

edithann said:


> Nana5 said:
> 
> 
> > Darn.......here on the 19th!! missed it, but thanks for sharing......
> ...


I tried it ... Wasn't free


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Evataz-You just have to look for them. There's no notification. If you go to Amazon.com and do a search for free knitting and crochet patterns you'll see what's available. Here in the US, we can sign up for different reader services (I use Bookbub, Freebooksy, Pixel of Ink, and Ereader News Today-don't know if they will work in your neck of the woods). They show free and special priced books on Amazon and, occassionally other sites such as Barnes and Nobel, Kobo, and Apple iBooks. The problem we've been running into the last few days is that a few of us have posted free books but by the time many have seen the posts and gone to Amazon to get the free books, the free price is over and the books have already reverted back to the regular price. All I can tell you is, when you see a post about a free book on Amazon (or other service), go to it but check carefully to make sure it's still free. Denise


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Nana5 said:
> ...


I tried it...it was free for me...


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

edithann said:


> Britty43 said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


When did you do it ? I did it today 19th


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Britty43 said:
> ...


I did it about an hour ago today. Went to the site mkilcoyne gave us ...followed the instructions starting with pay..and it worked and it was free..I have an account with Amazon and bought my Kindle from them..wonder if that matters..(?)
Try it again..


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I think one was actually free but the other two were not, plus they only stay on your machine a few days. Now if you want free books with just patterns go to Knitdaily.com. They have free patterns and free books with just patterns.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

mkilcoyne said:


> Knitting:
> Learn to Knit: http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Knit-Newbies-ebook/dp/B00B1QG4WK/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358560587&sr=1-3
> 
> Crochet:
> ...


thank you for the links ,,, but was too late for the last 2 ... oh well at least i got the first one for my daughters


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

edithann said:


> Britty43 said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


I just tried it .. The dress pattern was $4.50


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> MaryW22 said:
> 
> 
> > No you don't. (Unless you really want one.) Just download the Kindle for PC (it's right under where you would pay for item). Then you can download to your computer.
> ...


That's right! I don't have a Kindle...just use the Kindle app on my iPad !


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

jojoscat said:


> mkilcoyne said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting:
> ...


Sorry! These patterns are often only free for the day as a special. That's why I posted the date I found them.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

edithann said:


> Britty43 said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


I got the Learn to knit one free... The other 2 weren't free


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

mkilcoyne said:


> jojoscat said:
> 
> 
> > mkilcoyne said:
> ...


No problem,, i'm use to the site because i get notification of free and special books from them,,, i just saw your post to late.....


----------



## OliviaT29 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

